# HELP, MON MAC NE DEMARRE PLUS !!!!!!!!!!



## pat (16 Avril 2000)

Hello à tous. L'heure est grave. Mon PM G3/266/beige overclocké à 333 depuis 2 ans/224 de Ram ne boot plus, même pas depuis le cd système 8.5. Que faire?
En effet, au démarrage il m'affiche une icône en forme de disquette avec un ?. Alors J'essaie de redémarrer avec le cd système en pesant la touche C. Mais le cd est éjecté ilico et me voilà impuissant devant le ?.
Quelle parade à ce malheur ? 
J'ajoute que mon père a un PowerBook G3 avec SCSI. Est-ce possible de prendre le mac malade comme disque dur externe pour sauvegarder mes données en démarrant depuis le PB ?
Pourquoi le mac malade ne démarre-t-il pas depuis le cd-rom ? Si le disque dur avait rendu l'âme, je devrais quand-même pouvoir démarrer depuis le cd-rom ????

HELPPPPPPPPPPP

voici mon adresse si vous désirez me répondre personnellement :¨

patnet@webcreatif.ch

A+


----------



## szamcha (16 Avril 2000)

'lo.
bon l'heure est grave... as-tu déjà pensé à déscativer la PRAM (Pomme-option-P-R).
Sinon, en débranchant ton disque dur (sa nappe de donnée (SCSI ou IDE), peux-tu démarrer à partir du CDROM ? Yavé encore des lecteurs de disquette sur cette série non ? T'as essayé ?
En attente de la suite...

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Black Beru (22 Avril 2000)

Alors voilà quelque chose de bizarre... J'ai exactement la même machine (G3 266 Mhz beige, mais non overclocké et avec 128 Mo de RAM) et il m'est arrivé exactement le même problème il y a une semaine, après avoir installé la màj 9.0.4 Fr du MacOS. disquette avec un point d'interrogation, et impossible de rebooter depuis un CD quel que soit le système installlé dessus... Et puis après avoir rebooté 10 fois la machine, elle est repartie comme une fleur, sans me donner plus d'explications... depuis plus aucun problème. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de zapper la PRAM.
Pat, le tien de G3, c'est aussi un Rev A (puce graphique ATI RageII+)?
Parce qu'est c'est étrange que le même problème arrive à deux machines de même série, mais configurées différemment, et ce à peu près à la même date, non....


----------



## cl97 (22 Avril 2000)

j'ai un G3/266 première génération, mais il ne m'a pas laché ces derniers mois; il ne m'a d'ailleurs jamais laché 

christophe


----------



## Black Beru (22 Avril 2000)

Alors peut-être un logiciel, que Pat et moi possédons, et qui a foutu le souk dans la PRAM? 
Ou alors il peut juste s'agir d'une série bien précise de G3 266 Rev A dont la ROM a été corrompue d'une façon ou d'une autre à l'usine (mais ça paraît peu probable...)


----------



## cl97 (23 Avril 2000)

je vois plutot une simple coincidence 

chris


----------



## Black Beru (23 Avril 2000)

Mouais... sacrée coïncidence alors... j'ai vérifié, le problème m'est bien arrivé le même jour qu'à Pat... et j'avais aussi l'impossibilité de démarrer depuis un CD... Et CA c'est pas courant comme blème (j'ai vérifié depuis que j'ai eu ce problème, mon ordin démarre parfaitement depuis un CD)


----------



## pat (30 Avril 2000)

Ouais c'est assez étrange. En tout cas mon Mac est aussi une rev. A avec Rage II+...
Et maintenant tout va à nouveau presque normalement sans que je n'ais du réinstaller le système.
Je dis presque car parfois le système se gèle quelques secondes  puis repart depuis que cette histoire est arrivée.

Enfin, je patiente en attendant les  prochains G4

A+

Pat


----------

